# Tidal Surge Maniac Mullet Filling the Ice Chest



## CaptainHebert (Jun 14, 2004)

Started the day throwing The Maniac Mullet. Fished them until around 10:30 then moved on to the Split Tail Mullet to finish out the day. Fishing in 7-8' of water over mud and scattered shell working slicks. 
Results 30 Trout Limit
Tidal Surge Produces again

Lures
________________
Maniac Mullet
Red Shad 
Plum
Tiger Gleaux
_____________
Split Tail Mullet
Red Shad 
Plum 
Limetreuse
_____________
Crazy Croaker
Purple

www.tidalsurgelures.com


----------

